# Souncard Cal with Netbook Win XP and Behringer UCA202



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a Lenovo netbook with Win XP
My soundcard is a Behringer UCA202

If you have tried calibrating your sound card with this setup, have had problems, and solved them... please help me. I have tried this on 2 computers (1 desktop with XP and my netbook) and it is doing the same thing... not working.

I've tried everything and need someone who knows exactly what this specific issue is, to help me... I've already troubleshot, tried different sound cards, reinstalled....... so, please someone who has had this a problem with XP and the UCA202, please help!

Thanks much,
aimee


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Aimee,

Sorry to see you're still having problems. I assume you've downloaded all current drivers? Maybe you can give us a screen shot of your Settings/Calibrate Sound Card window so we can have a look-see?

In the mean time, there's a thread here dedicated to the UCA-202, but with Windows 7. Still, you might look through it and see if something "clicks."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Aimee- While you're making sure you've downloaded all current drivers (per Wayne above), upgrade to REW 4.11 just to be sure.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,



aimee said:


> If you have tried calibrating your sound card with this setup, have had problems, and solved them... please help me. I have tried this on 2 computers (1 desktop with XP and my netbook) and it is doing the same thing... not working.


- "Not working" needs to be defined .

- It's really quite essential to provide screen captures ( pics ) of all the bad results ( that you' refer to as "not working" ) . 



> I've tried everything and need someone who knows exactly what this specific issue is, to help me... I've already troubleshot, tried different sound cards, reinstalled....... so, please someone who has had this a problem with XP and the UCA202, please help!


- First read *this thread ( by mj79 ) * to get a thorough backgrounding on the other recommended thread ( by Wayne ) . The thread that Wayne has referenced with a link ( unfortunately ) omits ( or glosses over ) a couple of the issues that mj79 ran into . 

- FWIW, some netbooks are limited in their support of USB peripherals . That may be at play here .

- To help eliminate this as a factor, make sure that your UCA202 actually works as expected ( with your netbook ) by outputting through it / any type of sound file . 
- ie; Play an MP3 file back on your netbook / through the UCA202 / & into your stereo .

>< cheers


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Wayne!!!! I think I fixed it! I disabled my Realtek device in the device manager, and it worked. I think this is right. Please check out my screen shot and let me know what you think.

Thanks,
aimee


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like a good calibration curve to me. Looks like you're ready to rock 'n' roll! Good luck with your project!

Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## aimeenorwich (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help Wayne and everyone! You'll probably be hearing from me again.

aimee


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

:T


----------

